# Does tren keep you "dry"?



## Digitalash (Aug 23, 2011)

I've heard this mentioned once or twice and don't understand it. Normally if one runs alot of test they will be somewhat bloated, yet people run alot of test in cutting cycles with tren? Is there something about tren that keeps you from looking like you're full of water?

Planning a tren/test cycle and am torn on whether to keep the test low because water retention seems to be my strong point... Even an AI doesn't keep me from looking a bit soft which is the exact opposite of what I want with this cycle.


----------



## Testonut (Aug 24, 2011)

I can only say from personal experience, that I had NO bloat whatsoever with Test-prop & Winstrol.. With Test-E & Tren-E I bloated a tiny bit (barely visible). 

It's quite 'common' to use Test-prop for cutting cycles for that particular reason afaik, it tends to bloat less than test-e. 

Always using some AI when using those compounds as well.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Aug 24, 2011)

Tren will keep u dry ,but  ultimatly its all diet, I personaly have bad nite sweats and that blows the water out of you


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm already planning for the night sweats, got two fans and some new sheets on standby lol

I'm seriously considering only upping my cruising dosage slightly to 350 and throwing in the tren. I've heard alot of people lately saying they have success with lower test/higher tren cycles so I'll update the community with how it works out  , for research purposes if nothing else


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm on 750mg test with 600mg EQ and I'm 2.5 weeks into tren at 50mg ED. It has dried me out a LOT. I love it. Not to mention the crazy strength gains. Tren is the shit. 

The night sweats are weird. I wake up to piss and I'm not hot, I'm cold and there only seems to be sweat coming from my head/shoulder areas. Everything below that is dry. It's really strange.


----------



## Hench (Aug 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm on 750mg test with 600mg EQ and I'm 2.5 weeks into tren at 50mg ED. It has dried me out a LOT. I love it. Not to mention the crazy strength gains. Tren is the shit.
> 
> The night sweats are weird. I wake up to piss and I'm not hot, I'm cold and there only seems to be sweat coming from my head/shoulder areas. Everything below that is dry. It's really strange.



What's it doing to your body composition J?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Fucking look better than ever bro. I really like it in this cycle. Imagine the look you'd have on a high dose long ester run without much bloat. That's how I look. Vascular as ever and mean as fuck


----------



## BigBird (Aug 24, 2011)

I notice Tren-induced dreams are a fascinating - and sometimes scary - side effect.  The night sweats are beyond anything I've imagined; however, my waist has shrunk to 32" as my chest continues to get fuller ad more ripped.  Vascularity through the roof.  
Irritability is high but everything is everybody else's effing fault b/c nobody else can effing drive right and IF people didn't give me a reason to get pissed then I'd be cool, calm and at peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ ohhh fuck. Traffic is the worst. I get sooooo pissed. Other than that, I catch myself sometimes getting angry at stupid things. But it's controlable. What dose are you on bigbird? 

I noticed that ED injects tamed the irritablility issues some.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ^^ ohhh fuck. Traffic is the worst. I get sooooo pissed. Other than that, I catch myself sometimes getting angry at stupid things. But it's controlable. What dose are you on bigbird?
> 
> I noticed that ED injects tamed the irritablility issues some.


 
100mg EOD.  Lately I've overdrawn the last two shots and it was closer to 125mg.  I could probably back off to 75mg EOD or even use 29 ga. slin to hit 50mg ED to see how that goes....hmmm....


----------



## Hench (Aug 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fucking look better than ever bro. I really like it in this cycle. Imagine the look you'd have on a high dose long ester run without much bloat. That's how I look. Vascular as ever and mean as fuck



Good to know, my boy's going to run it on his next blast and we've been speculating how long it would take for the ace to improve body comp. 

You gonna post any sexy pics for the lads?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

BigBird said:


> 100mg EOD. Lately I've overdrawn the last two shots and it was closer to 125mg. I could probably back off to 75mg EOD or even use 29 ga. slin to hit 50mg ED to see how that goes....hmmm....


 

29 1/2" in the delts is the tits. Try it everyday and I would put money that the sides get better. 



Hench said:


> Good to know, my boy's going to run it on his next blast and we've been speculating how long it would take for the ace to improve body comp.
> 
> You gonna post any sexy pics for the lads?


 
I'm only 2.5wk's in and I noticed it the very first week. It just keeps getting better though. I might do some before and after's when I'm done. It's a pretty drastic change.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Aug 24, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I'm already planning for the night sweats, got two fans and some new sheets on standby lol
> 
> I'm seriously considering only upping my cruising dosage slightly to 350 and throwing in the tren. I've heard alot of people lately saying they have success with lower test/higher tren cycles so I'll update the community with how it works out  , for research purposes if nothing else



I ran a low dose test 300mg EW with 50mg Tren A ED. It definitely produces an extremely dry, vascular, hard look. The only thing is about six weeks in I started having a few sexual issues(fina dick) I promptly upped my test dosage and that was that but nonetheless it's something to keep in mind when running tren and test that way.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 24, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> I ran a low dose test 300mg EW with 50mg Tren A ED. It definitely produces an extremely dry, vascular, hard look. The only thing is about six weeks in I started having a few sexual issues(fina dick) I promptly upped my test dosage and that was that but nonetheless it's something to keep in mind when running tren and test that way.


 
were you running caber or prami during this tren cycle?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 24, 2011)

tren sides for me gradually get easier.

The 1st couple of weeks my anger is pretty bad....then it goes back to normal about week 3.

Never get night sweats or bloat.

I do get dreams, but they are always pretty cool...  no nightmares.

I do get hot flashes that get lighter with time.

Thats about it.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Aug 25, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> were you running caber or prami during this tren cycle?



No I had caber on hand in case of need, but didnt use it


----------

